# Trailer Ramps



## Trigger (Sep 11, 2007)

Just thought I would see if we could get lucky. My son went up to Wallsburg Sunday afternoon and was looking for bears. He left his truck at the bottom and took his side by side up the canyon. He got back late and spaced loading the ramps back on the trailer. He went back Monday and they were gone. Just checking if someone picked them up or knows someone who may of picked them up.

Thanks for looking


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

I have an extra loading ramp that slides into the back of a trailer at our shop in West Jordan. I don't know if it will work for what your trailer but it is yours for free if you want it. I also have a set of super, super heavy duty ramps for sale on ksl if you are interested in them.

http://www.ksl.com/index.php?nid=218&ad=34727045&cat=97


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I hear these work good:

http://www.autoblog.com/2015/05/27/truck-loaded-boat-flimsy-planks-video/

-DallanC


----------

